# a BIG brag



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

For a small achievement!

took the Tito Monster to a fun match last night (obed) and ran him thru in Utility. It was in a place he'd never been to, on astroturf besides, which he's only been on once in his life. We've only ever done one obed. fun match anywhere besides our home training club, it's something that's sadly lacking in his training.
And he did a GREAT job! I was so thrilled with him I just had to brag on him this morning!
He would have NQ'd in a real show. But he did a fantastic job for me. His heeling was sloppy (as usual) because he was distracted, but he did the signal exercise perfectly. He went out and diligently checked each article (there were only 5 out, and 4 were tied down) and got the right one BOTH times! His moving stand was absolutely perfect. His glove retrieve couldn't have been better if he were an OTCH dog! Both of his "go-outs" were outstanding. 
But he didn't take one of the two directed jumps, only because he was looking off in the other direction. Totally distracted. Which is why he would have NQ'd in a real show.
I was just so excited that he did so well on his first time out. The "judge" commented on what a nice, calm dog he is and asked how old he is (I assume because he still looks rather puppyish). I told her he just turned 2 in March, and she was stunned. Went on and on about him being in utility at that age....even asked me how long I've been training dogs, and I told her this is my first dog that I've trained past a CD, and then she was even MORE impressed with him!
I'm thrilled, bet you can tell.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Tito! I think that is a major achievement. I can't even imagine training a dog to do half of that.
Were there kids there that attracted Tito and made him lose focus?


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great job! You have a reason to be proud of your Tito! He is really coming along nicely. Now, I've just gotta work on getting Layla ready for the ring lol.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

no kids, but the fun match was at a huge indoor soccer field, complete with nets, wall boards, plexiglass, etc. He was distracted by a group of people and dogs walking past the soccer net, which is open into where he was doing his run thru, and making a lot of noise. He shouldn't have been, but he was....that's why he needs to get to more places for his training!




coppers-mom said:


> Congratulations to you and Tito! I think that is a major achievement. I can't even imagine training a dog to do half of that.
> Were there kids there that attracted Tito and made him lose focus?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Very exciting!! I think the bet part is getting the complements from the judge! And while I don’t know much about obedience but I think having a lot of the utility behaviors at two is pretty good! Many of the people I know who are planning on showing at that level train until the dogs are about three…


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Congratulations! Tito & Nyg are the same age & I'm not near ready to trial for Utility - that's amazing! 

Those who don't train for obedience trialling just don't know the amount of work that it takes to get there - I DO!!!!! 

Again Congratulations to you & Tito - you deserve it!

Gwen, Nyg & Razz


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone!
We have a conf. fun match tonight, and another obed. fun match tomorrow night. He's a busy boy these days!


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Great job.
It's perfectly natural that Tito was a little distracted. Aren't we all a little freaked out about the impending Swine Flu Emergency Pandemic?

allen


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

LOLOL, you're too much!




avincent52 said:


> Great job.
> It's perfectly natural that Tito was a little distracted. Aren't we all a little freaked out about the impending Swine Flu Emergency Pandemic?
> 
> allen


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

avincent52 said:


> Great job.
> It's perfectly natural that Tito was a little distracted. Aren't we all a little freaked out about the impending Swine Flu Emergency Pandemic?
> 
> allen


Shh we haven't told Layla yet lol.


----------

